# ZDF - Wundersame Angler, Teil 1 - "Streetfishing" im Ruhrgebiet



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2017)

Redaktionell


*ZDF - Wundersame Angler, Teil 1 - "Streetfishing" im Ruhrgebiet​*
Angler scheinen im ÖR gerade in Mode zu kommen.

Nicht nur, dass der MDR eine DOKU-SOAP mit Verbandspräsi macht, nun kommt das ZDF auch mit einer richtigen Geschichte um richtige Angler.

Und - abgesehen vom Reporter-"Spott" fürs nixfangen - die Angler kommen nicht mal schlecht weg.

Ein leichtes Unverständnis hinsichtlich Klamotten wird konterkariert durch durchaus hörenswerte Anglerstatementts.

Wobei es ums Angeln geht - nicht um irgendwas schützen.

Klasse find ich!!

Kann man sich angucken, sollte man sich angucken:



https://www.zdf.de/verbraucher/volle-kanne/wundersame-angler-100.html


Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Brillendorsch (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: ZDF - Wundersame Angler, Teil 1 - "Streetfishing" im Ruhrgebiet*

finde ich jetzt mal richtig gut.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: ZDF - Wundersame Angler, Teil 1 - "Streetfishing" im Ruhrgebiet*

absolut.
Angeln, Angler und kein Schützergelaber.
Klasse!


----------



## Brillendorsch (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: ZDF - Wundersame Angler, Teil 1 - "Streetfishing" im Ruhrgebiet*

und die klassischen Klischees wurden auch nicht bedient.
Von wegen Klappstuhl, Feinripp und Bierflasche


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: ZDF - Wundersame Angler, Teil 1 - "Streetfishing" im Ruhrgebiet*

richtig, passt ;-)


----------



## putschii (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: ZDF - Wundersame Angler, Teil 1 - "Streetfishing" im Ruhrgebiet*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> und die klassischen Klischees wurden auch nicht bedient.
> Von wegen Klappstuhl, Feinripp und Bierflasche



Also Bierflaschen waren drin


----------



## Luidor (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: ZDF - Wundersame Angler, Teil 1 - "Streetfishing" im Ruhrgebiet*

Es könnte so man den wollte eine super Steilvorlage für die Verbände sein um den Verantwortlichen in der Politik die volkswirtschaftliche Bedeutung des Angeln´s näher zu bringen.
 So wie Thünen die Dorsche der Angler von einem Kutter auf alle hochgerechnet hat und von der Politik das übernommen wurde kann man ja jetzt auch ruhigen Gewissens behaupten jeder Angler gibt so wie der Kollege im Film jedes Jahr 
 3000 € für sein Hobby aus.
 Das macht bei 1,5 Mio Anglern die unglaubliche Summe von 
 4,5 Milliarden €.


 Kommata brauchen nicht gesucht werden. :vik:


----------



## phirania (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: ZDF - Wundersame Angler, Teil 1 - "Streetfishing" im Ruhrgebiet*

Kannse ma sehn die Jungs ausem Pott richten dat schon ....


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: ZDF - Wundersame Angler, Teil 1 - "Streetfishing" im Ruhrgebiet*

das ist schon hochgerechnet (Arlinghaus) und liegt bei ca. 6 Milliarden volkswirtschaftlichem Aufwand (also von Klamotten über Benzin bis zu Angelgerät/Urlaub etc.)...


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: ZDF - Wundersame Angler, Teil 1 - "Streetfishing" im Ruhrgebiet*

Soll die näxten Tage (ist immer morgens um 9 Uhr) weitere Folgen mit und um richtige Angler kommen - scheinbar haben sie aber auch was mit Verbandlern gemacht..


----------



## Franz_16 (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: ZDF - Wundersame Angler, Teil 1 - "Streetfishing" im Ruhrgebiet*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> finde ich jetzt mal richtig gut.



Ich auch #6

Haben die Jungs sehr gut gemacht. Mehr davon.


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: ZDF - Wundersame Angler, Teil 1 - "Streetfishing" im Ruhrgebiet*

Super Beitrag  bringt das ganze echt toll rüber und Werbung für unsern Pott ises auch. Woanders is nämlich auch schei*e.


----------



## Kegelfisch (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: ZDF - Wundersame Angler, Teil 1 - "Streetfishing" im Ruhrgebiet*

super Beitrag , leider für mich nur aus der Videothek - mein Chef hat immer so Sehnsucht nach mir  . Ich will endlich viel mehr davon , damit das Bild von uns Anglern in der Öffentlichkeit mal geradegerückt wird !! #6
Uwe


----------



## Hajo (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: ZDF - Wundersame Angler, Teil 1 - "Streetfishing" im Ruhrgebiet*

TOLL SUPER KLASSE gemacht #6


----------



## cafabu (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: ZDF - Wundersame Angler, Teil 1 - "Streetfishing" im Ruhrgebiet*

weiter so#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: ZDF - Wundersame Angler, Teil 1 - "Streetfishing" im Ruhrgebiet*

Wart mal ab, bis die Teile mit den Verbanditen, Prüfung etc. kommen...

Jetzt sinds ja die mit richtigen Anglern...


----------



## Mxxks (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: ZDF - Wundersame Angler, Teil 1 - "Streetfishing" im Ruhrgebiet*

Schöner Beitrag von denen. Können ruhig mehr zeigen. Sowas gefällt mir.

Gruß Maeks


----------



## Hering 58 (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: ZDF - Wundersame Angler, Teil 1 - "Streetfishing" im Ruhrgebiet*

Super Beitrag weiter so #6


----------



## 1.Hippo (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: ZDF - Wundersame Angler, Teil 1 - "Streetfishing" im Ruhrgebiet*

Ich war zwar bei der Ankündigung ein wenig skeptisch... aber bin nun positiv überrascht |supergri Dafür gibts ein "Daumen hoch" #6 und weiter so.


----------



## Mainhatten (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: ZDF - Wundersame Angler, Teil 1 - "Streetfishing" im Ruhrgebiet*

Teil 2 und 3 kann man online sehen.
Der Opi in Teil 3 ist supi. Die Haltung der Freilaufrolle ist [emoji106] 
Und den Ökospruch sollten sich einige zu Herzen nehmen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Franz_16 (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: ZDF - Wundersame Angler, Teil 1 - "Streetfishing" im Ruhrgebiet*

Teil 2:
https://www.zdf.de/verbraucher/volle-kanne/wundersame-angler-teil2-100.html

Teil 3:
https://www.zdf.de/verbraucher/volle-kanne/wundersame-angler-teil-drei-102.html

Teil 4:
https://www.zdf.de/verbraucher/volle-kanne/wundersame-angler-teil-vier-100.html


----------



## destoval (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: ZDF - Wundersame Angler, Teil 1 - "Streetfishing" im Ruhrgebiet*

Aufjedenfall um einiges besser als das MDR Pendant #6

Zu Folge 3: 35 Theorie Stunden aber nicht wissen wie man eine normale Stationär-Kombi hält |rolleyes
Diese Vorbereitungskurse sind viel zu theoretisch.


----------



## Franz_16 (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: ZDF - Wundersame Angler, Teil 1 - "Streetfishing" im Ruhrgebiet*

Dabei gibts in NRW ja sogar eine praktische Prüfung, oder? 

Das kuriose an dieser Rollen-Haltung ist ja, dass man dabei dann zwangläufig nach hinten kurbelt. 

Aber gut, sieht auf jeden Fall mal lässig aus :q 

Weniger erfreulich fand ich die Äußerungen des Vertreters des Rheinischen Fischereiverbands bzgl. C&R .. von wegen Angeln zur Ernährung usw. 

In Teil 4 gehts um Babs, die hat das meiner Meinung nach ziemlich souverän gemacht.


----------



## destoval (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: ZDF - Wundersame Angler, Teil 1 - "Streetfishing" im Ruhrgebiet*

ja, es gibt den "praktischen Teil".
Da musst du eine von fünf kombis auswählen und - bei meiner Prüfung - nur richtig zusammen legen, nicht montieren


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: ZDF - Wundersame Angler, Teil 1 - "Streetfishing" im Ruhrgebiet*

Der Rheinische war mal auf besserem Wege, mehr Richtung Angler zu gehen.

Die haben aber scheinbar die Leute stillgelegt, welche da fortschrittlicher dachten.

Und auch viele Beiträge von ihrer Seite plötzlich wegzensiert, die sich auch mit solchen Themen beschäftigten oder kritisch zum DAFV und Konsorten standen..

In meinen Augen hat da die aalte Betonkopp/Schützerfraktion die Ansätze Richtung Angeln wieder zurück gedreht, die wollen ja auch die Kündigung beim DAFV nicht mehr, wie man hört (trotz mehr als 85% Stimmen dafür bei HV - dafür darf Frau Dr. im November kommen und vortragen und für Verbleib werben - DAFV-Kritiker aber nicht (ich würd hinfahren)..

Kein Wunder, wenn da dann öffentlich in so einem Film mit dem Dreck Angeln nur zur Ernährung etc. wieder um die Ecke kommen - das ist da im Rheinischen weiterhin das normale Funktionärsgedankengut.

Hermann Drossé  stammt ja auch von denen, war da Mitglied (googlen, wer den nicht kennt).........................

Babs wird da sicher weniger anglerfeindliches erzählen, da bin ich sicher.

Und zum Thema Prüfung ist eh schon viel geschrieben, dass die jetzige nix taugt, sehen nur Verbandler und deren Vereine anders, die mit Prüfung oder Kursen Kohle zocken können:
Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....


----------



## Kolja Kreder (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: ZDF - Wundersame Angler, Teil 1 - "Streetfishing" im Ruhrgebiet*

Wer sagt denn, dass bei der Veranstaltung mit Frau H-K keine DAVF-Krittiker sind. 

Als aller erstes fällt doch auf, dass das ein Prüfungskurs aus Düsseldorf was. Muss ich da als Kölner noch was zu sagen. In Düsseldorf hält mnan die Angel halt so.  Außerdem konnte der Kursleiter es ja noch nicht besser wissen, mein Artikel erscheint ja erst diesen Monat.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: ZDF - Wundersame Angler, Teil 1 - "Streetfishing" im Ruhrgebiet*

Der Kursleiter hätte das mit etwas Recherche statt auf Verbände hören schon lange wissen können, da ist genug veröffentlicht. 

So  wurde nur wieder Anglern und dem Angeln geschadet.

Vergleiche dazu die Sendung Streetfishing-Jungs - DAS war Werbung für Angeln, angeln und sympathisch! Statt (falsch) belehren wie Verbandler!


Dass da Kritiker sind auch im Rheinischen bei der Veranstaltung, wo sie den DAFV und Frau Dr. pampern wollen, ja - aber EINGELADEN OFFIZIELL vom Rheinischen Verband werden nur Frau Dr. und ihre Claqueure..

Und die Zensur läuft ja schon voll, alle DAFV- und politikkritischen Artikel (SPD. Schulz etc., wir berichteten) wurden stumpf und ohne jede öffentliche Erklärung wegzensiert und gelöscht.

Wenn die Verbanditen da die Streetfisher im Fernsehen gesehen hätten, hätten die doch ihren Kumpel Drossé gleich wieder ausgebuddelt, um Angler anzuzeigen....


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: ZDF - Wundersame Angler, Teil 1 - "Streetfishing" im Ruhrgebiet*

Der heutige Beitrag mit Uli Beyer war wieder deutlich angenehmer als das Verbandler/Schützergedönse bei der Prüfungsarie..

Angeln, Angler, warum Angeln geil ist - wenn halt richtige Angler gefilmt werden, kommt auch was bei rüber für Angler und Angeln..

Hat mir gefallen:
https://www.zdf.de/verbraucher/volle-kanne/wundersame-angler-teil-5-100.html


----------



## Taxidermist (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: ZDF - Wundersame Angler, Teil 1 - "Streetfishing" im Ruhrgebiet*



> Hat mir gefallen:
> https://www.zdf.de/verbraucher/volle...eil-5-100.html/QUOTE]
> 
> Gähn, wie er da in seiner im zu eigenen ruhigen Art, sitzend im zwanzigtausend Euro Boot, hauptsächlich Selbstreflexion betreibt!
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: ZDF - Wundersame Angler, Teil 1 - "Streetfishing" im Ruhrgebiet*

Stimmt, das war ja eher Dein Geschmack:
5 - teilige DOKU-SOAP vom MDR ums Angeln: Fang mich, wenn Du kannst.



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Das ist trutschiges, entspanntes Rentner Vorabendprogramm
> [...]
> 
> kann mir das reinziehen



Ist doch gut, wenn nicht allen das Gleiche gefällt ;-)))


----------



## Taxidermist (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: ZDF - Wundersame Angler, Teil 1 - "Streetfishing" im Ruhrgebiet*



> Ist doch gut, wenn nicht allen das Gleiche gefällt ;-)))/QUOTE]
> 
> Jo,finde ich auch!
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: ZDF - Wundersame Angler, Teil 1 - "Streetfishing" im Ruhrgebiet*

PFT, oder nicht (oder ist das das gleiche?)?

3 mal 300 Gramm Fischverzehr/Monat wär aber unbedenklich.
Laut Ministerium jedenfalls


----------



## boot (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: ZDF - Wundersame Angler, Teil 1 - "Streetfishing" im Ruhrgebiet*

Sehr gut#6#:


----------



## Piketom (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: ZDF - Wundersame Angler, Teil 1 - "Streetfishing" im Ruhrgebiet*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich meine so, anstatt sich nur selbst zu beweihräuchern!
> Jürgen



Diese Selbstbeweihräucherung wird immer da sein auch wenn dieser Erdball keine Fische mehr zu fangen/geben hat!
Es geht schliesslich um den eigenen Vorteil und finanziellen Nutzen.

Der Dietmar Isiasch hat es vor gemacht und wenn alle Stricke reissen werden es viele Brüder im Geiste auch so tun...isso:q

Davon ab,das Ganze passt ziemlich perfekt in eine degenerierte Gesellschaft|rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: ZDF - Wundersame Angler, Teil 1 - "Streetfishing" im Ruhrgebiet*

Es gibt ja immer noch das "anspruchsvollere" Gegenprogramm im MDR rund um Funktionärsdarstellung für die, welche richtige Angler und praktisches Angeln nicht so interessiert:
5 - teilige DOKU-SOAP vom MDR ums Angeln: Fang mich, wenn Du kannst.


----------

